# ROC Post Scale Model



## BTP Liam (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi guys, following the good praise i got on my water-colour painting of the abandoned fertiliser factory, Stanford-le-Hope, I realised I had made another relevant piece of 'art'. I am a keen modeller and and an experienced model painter, and a few months back i made this model of an ROC post. Although based colours/features wise on the one at Canvey island, my beloved hometown, it is really just any of them. It does feature the brick mounting for the vent, and also a hydraulic radio mast which I think was only on one post amongst every so many. it was fairly quick to build and paint, maybe a week or two, and is made from mainly balsa wood, paper-clips, and kids modelling clay. Enjoy! If you live nearby you will be able to see it in the Bay Museum, Canvey Island, and will be there for quite some time - my friend and I managed to get ourselves a section to oursleves! The building is a cold war degaussing station, and has military/local history bits in it from both major wars and around.


----------



## Bones out (Nov 5, 2012)

Brilliant.....


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 5, 2012)

Thats ace, well done .


----------



## Mike L (Nov 6, 2012)

Liam, great model, what scale is it?
Could I make a suggestion?
As an experienced modeller could you do a 'below ground' version of the same site to show the internals of the ROC site to the public that might not be aware of the layout and purpose. The 'internal' view could sit beside the 'above ground' view.
Just an idea - no critisism.


----------



## wirelessmast (Nov 6, 2012)

Mike L said:


> Liam, great model, what scale is it?
> Could I make a suggestion?
> As an experienced modeller could you do a 'below ground' version of the same site to show the internals of the ROC site to the public that might not be aware of the layout and purpose. The 'internal' view could sit beside the 'above ground' view.
> Just an idea - no critisism.



I was just going to suggest that myself! A 'cut-away' model of the underground parts.

Is there a local museum that would display it on your behalf? I know many museums these days are very specialised, but in a nice old style town museum with an ecclectic mix of exhibits it would look great

(Whitby museum is one such, and has a model scene of the first German bomber to be shot down over the UK, sadly it doesnt have people figures on it, i think it should have figures of the guard placed on it the first night, as my grandma-in-law was on that detail!)


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 6, 2012)

Superb model.


----------



## Pilot25dmc (Nov 6, 2012)

If you would be able to make another one I would pay you for it! I would love to have one on display at our aviation society. Drop me an email if your interested. [email protected].


----------



## BTP Liam (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm not sure i could say a specific scale but probably between 1/56 and 1/48. You can see various ww2 British infantry - an airfix 1/72 scale one, the small, a wargaming size model which is 1/48 or thereabouts, and a 1/56 (I think) brit infantry which is the scale most modelling models are.






I did think of doing underground, but thought it might have been a bit of a challenge/couldn't be bothered! I obviously should, and I might do then, or make another model related to DP.


----------



## karltrowitz (Nov 6, 2012)

Great model, I just have 1 question. How did you do the grass?


----------



## chizyramone (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome job there fella.


----------



## Klayton (Nov 17, 2012)

That's fantastic. I love modelling, but I'm nowhere near as good at it. As with others,a cutaway indoor view would be fantastic.


----------



## losttom (Nov 17, 2012)

That's great! And I bet a lot easier to look after than my own "full scale model"


----------



## BTP Liam (Nov 19, 2012)

The grass was done by painting the ground (made of clay) brown, then using pva to stick some 'static grass' down as well as some 'modelling flock'


----------

